# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  New map of mtDNA haplogroup T1

## Maciamo

Haplogroup T1 is a maternal lineage which appears to have originated in the Fertile Crescent and/or the South Caucasus. It is strongly associated with the expansion of agriculture during the Neolithic period, and to a lesser extent also with the spread of the Indo-Europeans during the Bronze Age. 

The highest frequency of T1 is observed among the Udmurts (15%) in the Volga-Ural region. After that T1 is most common the Iraq, Kurdistan, Armenia, Romania, the eastern Balkans, Austria and Bohemia. Local peaks have been reported in south-western France and northern Portugal. T1 is conspicuously absent from Liguria and Provence, Friuli, Cantabria, Asturias, Aragon, as well as Lapland, all regions with high percentages of Palaeolithic or Mesolithic lineages (especially U5 and V). T1 also seem to be found in inverted proportions to T2 in many areas, such as the British Isles, Scandinavia and the Near East.

T1 is one of the few haplogroups that is evenly spread in the Caucasus region, with high frequencies (4-5%) in the south and north-west and low frequencies (0-1%) in the north-east.




*UPDATE:* a detailed page about the origins, history, distribution and subclades of haplogroup T is now available here.

----------


## Angela

> Haplogroup T1 is a maternal lineage which appears to have originated in the Fertile Crescent and/or the South Caucasus. It is strongly associated with the expansion of agriculture during the Neolithic period, and to a lesser extent also with the spread of the Indo-Europeans during the Bronze Age. 
> 
> The highest frequency of T1 is observed among the Udmurts (15%) in the Volga-Ural region. After that T1 is most common the Iraq, Kurdistan, Armenia, Romania, the eastern Balkans, Austria and Bohemia. Local peaks have been reported in south-western France and northern Portugal. T1 is conspicuously absent from Liguria and Provence, Friuli, Cantabria, Asturias, Aragon, as well as Lapland, all regions with high percentages of Palaeolithic or Mesolithic lineages (especially U5 and V). T1 also seem to be found in inverted proportions to T2 in many areas, such as the British Isles, Scandinavia and the Near East.
> 
> T1 is one of the few haplogroups that is evenly spread in the Caucasus region, with high frequencies (4-5%) in the south and north-west and low frequencies (0-1%) in the north-east.


Very interesting, Maciamo. Thanks for this.

----------


## martiko

To have often found T* and T1 in tombs in Kurgan in the steppes of Central Asia, it seems that they would be affiliated member with the indo-iranian group R1a.

----------


## Moor

Fadhlaoui et al 2003 have found 30.2% T1 and 1.9% T* in Chenini-Douiret Berbers (sample =53);
1.9% T* and 1.9% T1 in Sened Berbers (sample = 53);
4.1% T1 in Matmata Berbers (sample = 49).

Link of the study:http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...04.00096.x/pdf

----------


## singingfalls

New here. Interested in mtDNA T1 haplogroup. I am T1a1b with Polish ancestors from Southern Poland and Northern Ukraine.

----------


## Ideophagous

I'm T1a from Morocco. My maternal ancestors are from the Middle Atlas.

----------

